# COD4 network problem, can't play on the same server with someone on my network



## gwidion (Dec 16, 2007)

So I just moved back home from college for winter break, and my brother and I wanted to play COD4 together. Unfortunately, we cannot connect to any servers. When one person is playing on a server, and the other tries to connect, it kicks the first player off. Even when one person is playing and the other refreshes his server list or tries to connect to another server, it produces severe lag for the other person. This doesn't happen with any other game, just COD4. We don't have any problems with COD2, or any Steam game. Any help would be really appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have port forwarding setup on all computer envolved?


----------



## gwidion (Dec 16, 2007)

i actually got the answer from another forum. if anyone is having the same problem, here is the answer.

http://www.codboards.com/archive/index.php/t-20273.html


----------

